# Cortacorriente tactil



## jvildosola (Dic 22, 2010)

Amigos tengo fafricado un sistema cortacorriente que trabaja con 555 y 556, pero navegando encontre otro sistema que en realidad es mucho menos sofisticado que el que tengo armado, aunque no realiza las mismas prestaciones que el mio, pero para lo basico sirve igual, el tema es que no he podido descifrar bien el cto y es por eso que recurro a ustedes para que me den una ayudita, la verdad es que el circuito lo comprendo bien, pero me falta solo saber el valor de los componentes, capaz que alguien ya haya posteado esto antes acá.
Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Saint_ (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola, dandole una "ojeada" al circuito puedo comentarte... que el transistor que esta ahi puede ser cualquiera que sea NPN por ejemplo el BC558, 2n3906, etc., en cuanto al SCR, este tambien puede ser cualquiera pero que sea de compuerta sencible por ejemplo el C106... y  el relay es de 12v.
Pero este circuito hace alarde ya que bastaria el switch, dos resistores y el SCR para activar al relay quedando por demas el transistor. (a menos que la condicion sea que se active por nivel bajo).
Un saludo....


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, este circuito la baje de alguna pagina por ahí, lo que tengo entendido es que se activa de manera tactil, osea se toca uno de los terminales y con ello el rele se cierra y se puede hacer partir el vehiculo, un forero de una web de automovilitas hace un tiempo hiso referencia a este cto, porque lo tenian instalado en un auto que tenian en si casa y es por ello que nacio mi idea de hacerlo, hice uno pero es un buen poco más sofisticado que este, pero que aparte de corta corriente para que no se pueda hacer partir el vehiculo y aparte de eso tambien lo detiene en caso de que abran una puerta estando con el motor andando, esto por medio de un temporizador de un minuto que pasado ese lapso, abre un rele y el motor se apaga.
Quise este cto que postee porque como dije antes es más simple que el que yo tengo, pero lamentablemente no tengo el valor exacto de los componentes y eso me tiene detenido porque el costo de produccion de este aparato seria mucho menor al mio.
Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta nuevamente.

Acabo de ver el cto original, y en este no aparecen los condensadores y en donde aparece el switch, es donde van unos tornillos, la idea es tocar los dos y con ello se cierra el cto del relé y se puede dar marcha al vehiculo

Hasta ahora vamos bien, acabo de armar el cto en la protoboard y esta trabajando como corresponde, me costo encontrar el tiristor adecuado, pero porfin y despues de mucho llegue despues de comprar el ultimo para probar y no seguir gastando dinero, lo conecte y funciono de inmediato. Falta ahora hacer una pequeña placa y conectarlo en el auto para probar y listo


----------



## Saint_ (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola.
me elegra que hayas solucionado el problema...
y lo de la placa para el circuito, me imagino que no sera mucho problema, de todos modos el circuito no es muy complejo...
Un saludo y felicidades de antemano por la culminacion de tu proyecto...
Atte: HAC


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 27, 2010)

Gracias Saint_ por tus felicitaciones, la verdad es que me costo un poco el tema, pero lo bueno es que quedo bien, respecto a la placa ya tenia  el diseño terminado y listo para hacerlo, pero me falto colocar un componente que es para evitar que se active solo, pero mañana apenas llegue a mi trabajo lo hago y vuelvo a imprimir la hoja para plancharla, que ese es el metodo que ocupo por ahora para hacerlas.
Saludos y cualquier detalle lo comentare por este medio.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 24, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Amigos tengo fafricado un sistema cortacorriente que trabaja con 555 y 556, pero navegando encontre otro sistema que en realidad es mucho menos sofisticado que el que tengo armado, aunque no realiza las mismas prestaciones que el mio, pero para lo basico sirve igual, el tema es que no he podido descifrar bien el cto y es por eso que recurro a ustedes para que me den una ayudita, la verdad es que el circuito lo comprendo bien, pero me falta solo saber el valor de los componentes, capaz que alguien ya haya posteado esto antes acá.
> Saludos y gracias por todo.




este circuito lo postee yo en taringa.net
pasate por este post, el circuito que yo te recomiendo es el des post #11
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/alarma-anti-car-jacking-34025/
es mas complejo pero tiene mayor proteccion de los componentes
luego te paso una foto de como quedan los cortacorrientes hechos de manera profesional


----------



## jvildosola (Ene 27, 2011)

Gracias por el dato camarohero, que bueno haberte encontrado por acá, voy a probar con el cto que me recomiendas, nunca esta demás aprender nuevas formas, respecto del cto anterior, lo tengo trabajando en dos vehiculos y hasta ahora todo bien, espero que no me fallen porque uno lo vendi instalado, jejeje. 
Espero las fotos.
Saludos.

Se me olvidaba, el circuito que tengo le hice una modificacion, sustitui el transistor 2n3906 por el 2n2907 y me ha dado mejores resultados.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 28, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, el circuito que tengo le hice una modificacion, sustitui el transistor 2n3906 por el 2n2907 y me ha dado mejores resultados.



de hecho yo tambien porque cuando pides en steren el 2n3906 te dan el ksp2907a
jaja verdad?
enserio tienes instalado el circuito del diagrama que postee en taringa?
que bueno que te ha sido util



jvildosola dijo:


> pero que aparte de corta corriente para que no se pueda hacer partir el vehiculo y aparte de eso tambien lo detiene en caso de que abran una puerta estando con el motor andando, esto por medio de un temporizador de un minuto que pasado ese lapso, abre un rele y el motor se apaga.


 
por cierto me interesa mucho este circuito
puedes pasarme el diagrama o por lo menos explicarmelo? porfavor


----------



## jvildosola (Ene 29, 2011)

Apenas regrese de vacaciones buscare el cto en el computador del trabajo y te los envio.
Saludos.

respecto al integrado, acá se encuentra el 2n3906 y de hecho es más economico pero los resultados son son tan buenos como cuando trabaje con el 2n2907 y por eso me quede con este integrado, es más a los que tenia aun armado con el otro, se los cambie.


----------



## camarohero (Ene 29, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Apenas regrese de vacaciones buscare el cto en el computador del trabajo y te los envio.
> Saludos.


muchas gracias por que me interesa mucho ya que aca en juarez la situacion ahorita esta de cuidado con eso de los car jacking


----------



## jvildosola (Feb 14, 2011)

Camarohero, tengo listo el archivo, no te he enviado el archivo aun, porque descubrí un error en el circuito que aún estoy corrigiendo, pero apenas lo pueda solucionar te lo envio, dame un poco de tiempo para terminarlo y que quede como corresponde.


----------



## kristhians (Mar 9, 2011)

hola amigo, he estado leyendo tu post, y estoy interesado en el circuito, cuando lo termines lo podrias subir para darle una mirada. gracias de antemano..


----------



## camarohero (Mar 10, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> camarohero, no te he enviado el archivo aun, porque descubri un error en el circuito que aun estoy corrigiendo, pero apenas lo pueda solucionar te lo envio, dame un poco de tiempo para terminarlo y que quede como corresponde.



claro que si y gracias


----------



## ramz0500 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola amigos saludos los felicito por sus aportes y comentarios yo tmabien estoy interesado de en su proyecto del cto anti carjacking pues tambien vivo en Juarez

ramz0


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 10, 2011)

che porque dicen que es tactil?es con un pulsador normal abierto comun o me estoy perdiendo de algo?hace tiempo yo buscaba uno con ese nombre del tipo como el que llevaban las lamparas que cuando tocabas el metal prendian apagaban o cambiaban de intensidad


----------



## camarohero (Mar 13, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> che porque dicen que es tactil?es con un pulsador normal abierto comun o me estoy perdiendo de algo?hace tiempo yo buscaba uno con ese nombre del tipo como el que llevaban las lamparas que cuando tocabas el metal prendian apagaban o cambiaban de intensidad



porque es mas facil encontrar un pulsador o un switch
a buscar un pedazo de alambre bien escondido o un pequeno tornillo
que sirva para el contacto
(me refiero a que es mas facil para los ladrones)



ramz0500 dijo:


> tambien vivo en Juarez
> 
> ramz0



felicidades por sobrevivir a la jungla


----------



## wever (Mar 24, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Gracias Saint_ por tus felicitaciones, la verdad es que me costo un poco el tema, pero lo bueno es que quedo bien, respecto a la placa ya tenia  el diseño terminado y listo para hacerlo, *pero me falto colocar un componente que es para evitar que se active solo*, pero mañana apenas llegue a mi trabajo lo hago y vuelvo a imprimir la hoja para plancharla, que ese es el metodo que ocupo por ahora para hacerlas.
> Saludos y cualquier detalle lo comentare por este medio.



Que tal, yo eh armado el circuito en un protoboard y tengo dos problemas el primero problema es que no necesito tocar tierra para activarlo, con tan solo tocar el pin de base se activa y el segundo problema es que aveces que prendo la fuente de voltaje se activa solo, me gustaria saber que componente colocaste para que no se active solo, gracias de antemano.


----------



## camarohero (Mar 24, 2011)

wever dijo:


> Que tal, yo eh armado el circuito en un protoboard y tengo dos problemas el primero problema es que no necesito tocar tierra para activarlo, con tan solo tocar el pin de base se activa y el segundo problema es que aveces que prendo la fuente de voltaje se activa solo, me gustaria saber que componente colocaste para que no se active solo, gracias de antemano.



se trata de un capacitor
un electrolitico de 1uf esta bien
y se activa solo por la estatica que portas en la mano


----------



## jvildosola (Mar 25, 2011)

Yo la verdad es que las únicas veces que he tenido ese problema es cuando el cable que va como terminal es muy largo y también cuando he probado con cable para parlantes, ahora solo ocupo uno que es color plata, con ese ha ido de maravilla.

Camarohero, ya solucioné el tema, lo malo es que no me traje el archivo a mi casa, así que el lunes lo publico acá ahí veo.

Saludos.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a probarlo y ver si le hacemos por ahí alguna mejora.


----------



## wever (Abr 6, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Diseñe otro circuito que en base es el mismo que el original, solo que agregue una resistencia a tierra en colector para hacerlo mas estable, que bien podria ser tambien un diodo zener, tambien agregue un capacitor en colector a tierra para evitar los picos de voltaje involuntarios, agregue un comparador con voltaje de referencia ajustable con el fin de que el tiristor no se dispare con solamente la estatica humana si no que se dispare con un punto de contacto a base del transitor y tierra del carro...

Todos los componentes que use son los que tenia al momento del diseño como por ejemplo use el LM386N que es de proposito de audio pero en realidad se debe de usar uno de proposito general como el LM324, se puede reemplazar cualquier elemento por cualquier otro de todo el circuito...

Cualquier duda, comentario o consejo es bienvenido.

Saludos desde Chihuahua capital.


----------



## jvildosola (Abr 6, 2011)

Se ve muy bien el cto, pero el original trabaja muy bien, no se que componentes usaste creo que por ahí va el problema, el original más un condensador de unos 47 micro faradios o incluso menos, funciona muy bien. Yo lo tengo tal cual y ningun problema.



> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda
> voy a probarlo y ver si le hacemos por ahi alguna mejora


 
Como te explique en el correo, así funciona bastante bien, probado por meses, lo unico que le haria como te explique, es reemplazar el rele por un transistor.


----------



## wever (Abr 6, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Se ve muy bien el cto, pero el original trabaja muy bien, no se que componentes usaste creo que por ahí va el problema, el original más un condensador de unos 47 micro faradios o incluso menos, funciona muy bien. Yo lo tengo tal cual y ningun problema.



En el circuito original, es necesario tocar el cable que va a base del transistor y cualquier tierra?? exactamente en donde va colocado en capacitor??

Gracias.


----------



## jvildosola (Abr 7, 2011)

> En el circuito original, es necesario tocar el cable que va a base del transistor y cualquier tierra?? exactamente en donde va colocado en capacitor??


 
Así es puedes tocar cualquier tierra que tengas del vehiculo, el circuito que tengo armado no lleva negativo, solo positivo y uno que arme le agregue negativo solo para prueba y colocar un condensador de 47uf de + a - simplemente eso, no se si lo que indicaba camarohero, es colocar un condensador en serie, desde el positivo, puede que tambien resulte, pero no estoy seguro.

Esto es lo que tengo yo armado y anda a la perfección incluso hasta he vendido algunos, el rele que aparece ahí es el que utilizan los autos y en algunos lo he colocado en la chapa, bobina y bomba de bencina, el negativo que alimenta este relé, no tiene necesariamente que salir del cto si no que sacarlo cerca del lugar donde de instalara el relé, otra cosa es que generalmente no tengo que tocar tierra además de la salida de tacto, solo algunas veces o si no el viejo truco de mojarse el dedo, jejeje.


----------



## wever (Abr 11, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Así es puedes tocar cualquier tierra que tengas del vehiculo, el circuito que tengo armado no lleva negativo, solo positivo y uno que arme le agregue negativo solo para prueba y colocar un condensador de 47uf de + a - simplemente eso, no se si lo que indicaba camarohero, es colocar un condensador en serie, desde el positivo, puede que tambien resulte, pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> Esto es lo que tengo yo armado y anda a la perfección incluso hasta he vendido algunos, el rele que aparece ahí es el que utilizan los autos y en algunos lo he colocado en la chapa, bobina y bomba de bencina, el negativo que alimenta este relé, no tiene necesariamente que salir del cto si no que sacarlo cerca del lugar donde de instalara el relé, otra cosa es que generalmente no tengo que tocar tierra además de la salida de tacto, solo algunas veces o si no el viejo truco de mojarse el dedo, jejeje.



Ok, yo le agregue el circuito comparador para tener que tocar dos puntos distintos, con una mano tocas el cable de la base del transistor y con la otra mano tocas tierra y asi puedes aislar las tierras y solo dejar sin aislar la tierra en donde vas a hacer contacto.


Una pregunta jvildosola, el diodo D2 que funcion tiene alli, creo que sale sobrando o bien ponerlo como Diodo de rodada libre en paralelo con la bobina del Rela, para que la energia de el Relay se consuma en la misma bobina y no afecte al circuito o a otros circuitos del auto.


----------



## jvildosola (Abr 11, 2011)

En realidad el diodo esta demás, no lo saque cuando modifique el cto, pero claro que podria ir antes del relé como protección.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 11, 2011)

Les dejo este link creo que de algo muy parecido a lo que buscan...
interruptor tactil

Uno lo hice con toma 110 y otro 12V o 9V no recuerdo pero el principio es el mismo


----------



## jvildosola (Abr 12, 2011)

Vendria siendo lo mismo que estamos haciendo, claro que con diferentes componentes, claro que la orientación de para que lo necesitamos es otra, pero de que se podria adaptar algo así, se puede.
Gracias lubeck por el muy buen aporte.


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, tambien he intentado hacer un corta corriente de tacto, realize uno pero de esta forma: http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota55.htm (por medio de compuertas NAND conectadas de tal modo que se hace un Lash o flip flop, me funciono en el protoboard, pero a la hora de implementarlo en el vehiculo, cuando toco el tornillo o cable para hacer tierra, no funciona, tengo que unir a tierra el cable que se supone se tocaria. Alguien que me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema, cual es la causa?, espero me puedan ayudar. Muchas gracias saludos de Cd Juárez.

Agrego: Estoy elaborando ahora el corta corriente con el cto que nos brindó jvildosola espero no tener este problema y si jvildosola es tan amable de explicarme que le puedo agregar al circuito para que se cierre el circuito tocando dos tornillos (uno estaria a tierre y el otro a la base del transistor) un tornillo con una mano y otro con la otra. De esta foma seria mas dificil que el amante de lo ageno localize los tornillos correcos.

Si alguien necesita ayuda para saber que cables deben cortar de el cableado de su vehiculo preguntenme y se los digo, (color de los cables) generalmente solo tienen que agarrar la fuente de voltaje de un cable que se energize con el switch en posición on y start y poner las terminales del relé entre un cable que va hacie el relé de arranque. Con ayuda de un programa automotriz, el modelo de su vehiculo les puedo decir que colores son los cable o les puedo mandar una imagen como esta:






http://www.filemonster.net/file/20883/imagen1.png.html


----------



## camarohero (Abr 26, 2011)

nomas para comentarles que el relay se debe conectar de vcc al anodo del tiristor
y un diodo en contraparalelo con la bobina del relay


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola camarohero podrias ayudarme con el circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lo que pasa es que quisiera que se active solo cuando toque dos tornillos y no uno, ademas de que en veces sin tocar el tornillo se activa. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 26, 2011)

edgarbiya dijo:


> camarohero ayudame


con gusto, mira para empezar:
1. el relay debe ir entre vcc y el anodo del tiristor scr, y un diodo 1n4007 en contraparalelo
2. para que no se active solo agrega entre el emisor y base un capacitor electrolitico de 1uF con la polaridad negativa hacia la base
3. en la base coloca una resistencia (yo uso de 10k para el el 2n2907) y el otro extremo consideralo TACTO
4. no entiendo muy bien eso de que se active con dos tornillos, explicame porfavor y con gusto te ayudo


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola camarohero, muchas gracias por la respuesta, debajo pongo una imagen del circuito, no supe si el capacitor va en paralelo (como lo conecte) o en serie entre el emisor y la base, te agradeceria mucho si me corrijes.
En cuanto a que se active con dos tornillos disculpa por no explicarme bien, lo que pasa es que quisiera que el transistor mandara la señal o voltaje al SCR cuando toques dos terminales que estarian conectadas a dos tornillos, en vez de tocar la terminal de la base del transistor. Tambien dejo una imagen para ver si me explico mejor. En resumen que el relé no cierre su switch hasta que toque una tierra del auto y la base del transistor. Saludos y gracias.

http://img830.imageshack.us/i/cortacorriente.png/

Imagen de como quisiera que fuera "con dos tornillos" sacada de macrotutos




Segun el circuito, se activa solo cuando tocas los dos tornillos, uno con una mano  otro con la otra. Si no me explico aun dimelo. Gracias.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 28, 2011)

edgarbiya es de lo que venimos hablando durante todo el tema
supongo que eres nuevo en el tema pero te explico
se trata de un cortacorriente tactil, y con tactil se refiere a que con una mano tocas la base del transistor y con la otra mano tocas la tierra del auto, o un tornillo que conectes mediante un cable a tierra
en la primer imagen simplemente quita el switch y tienes hecho tu cortacorriente tactil


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta eso si lo se, solo que para simular el circuito puse un switch. Pero en lo practio presisamente es el problema, el relé se activa con solo tocar la base del transistor y no la base con una mano y la tierra con la otra, es decir no necesito tocar tierra, solo la base del transistor, yo pienso que el mismo cuerpo o la mano hacen la tierra y esto provoca que se active el relé. Presisamente es el problema que tengo. Espero y me puedas ayudar, si no no importa, pero lo que me urge es saber si el capacitor y las resistencias que me dijiste agregara las conecte bien. Saludos y mil gracias. Haz un post para dejarte unos puntos en taringa como agradecimiento.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 28, 2011)

con el capacitor y la resistencia sigues teniendo ese problema?


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola, gracias por responder. La verdad no lo he intentado en forma practica. Pero mi pregunta es si coloqué bien el capacitor y la resistencia que me dijiste. aqui dejo la imagen abajo



camarohero, de casualidad estuviste en la prepa del chami?


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

asi es, de hecho estoy ahi, te conozco??
puedes eliminar r1, cambiar r2 a 10k y recuerda que el relay va de vcc al anodo del mcr!!


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 29, 2011)

No, estuvé ahora estoy en la uni, pero si me acuerdo de el profe gai de la rondalla jajaja. Gracias por las modificaciones qu eme dices que haga, ahora modifico el circuito para ver si comprendi lo qu eme dices. Supongo que el capacitor si lo puse bien no? A y por sierto mi jefe es el Sub del turno de la mañana, por si necesitas alguna ayuda, supngo que sabes quien es no?

Sera algo asi?


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

claro que si, el profesor Renier, pero como sabes que estoy en la prepa del chami?
el capacitor esta bien
tienes un hermano en 6to semestre verdad?


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 29, 2011)

mmm si se apellida villa es mi medio hermano la verdad no los conozco mucho por eso no se si sea o no. Vi una foto que subiste en tu perfil de la rondalla jajaja por eso supe.

reubique el relé como mencionaste, espero que lo haya conectado como debe ser? 
Y como te llamas, tambien esta alli una prima que si conosco jajaja.


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

mi nombre solo lo doy por mp jaja ntk me llamo Jorge y tu?


----------



## edgarbiya (Abr 29, 2011)

Edgar. En que semestre estas y que taller? Supongo que electrónica no? jajaja con carreto


----------



## camarohero (Abr 29, 2011)

si en electrónica con "el men", y en sexto semestre, me fascina la electronica


----------



## edgarbiya (May 6, 2011)

Jajaja = a mi no conoces a erick herrera es bajista, esta en el chami


----------



## camarohero (May 6, 2011)

mmm qreo que tampoco a el


----------



## edgarbiya (May 11, 2011)

jajaja. y ya mero de vacaciones?


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2011)

mmm... si saben que hay mensajes privados o se pueden dejar mensajes en los perfiles de los usuarios... o grupos sociales tambien dentro de los perfiles....

o chats como el mesinger o faisbok???

al ultimo que paso con el circuito funciono o no?? (solo curiosidad)


----------



## camarohero (May 12, 2011)

claro que funciona
yo mismo los instalo de manera profesional


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2011)

no pues yo me rindo.... no le encontre el como?? 

En teoria tocas la base del transistor o quizas la base y tierra y entra en funcion el tiristor... que activa el rele que hace que se corte la corriente... hasta ahi muy bien... creo entenderlo... si soy un ladron y si quiero arrancar el coche pues sencillamente me la pelo.... peroooo... si soy el dueño tambien me la pelo ¿no? tengo que desconectar el dispositivo para poder arrancar de nuevo mi auto... 
¿entonces que sentido tiene que sea de touch?


----------



## jvildosola (May 12, 2011)

Que tal jovenes tanto tiempo, pense que el tema habia quedado abandonado a su suerte, pues no me han llegado más mensajes de que el tema esta avanzando, pero bueno menos mal que volvia entrar y con gusto veo que hay bastantes posteos.



> En teoria tocas la base del transistor o quizas la base y tierra y entra en funcion el tiristor... que activa el rele que hace que se corte la corriente... hasta ahi muy bien... creo entenderlo... si soy un ladron y si quiero arrancar el coche pues sencillamente me la pelo.... peroooo... si soy el dueño tambien me la pelo ¿no? tengo que desconectar el dispositivo para poder arrancar de nuevo mi auto...
> ¿entonces que sentido tiene que sea de touch?


 
A ver, te explico un poco el tema, aunque por ahí ya esta avisado.

El circuito es un cortacorriente tactil o de tacto, para su activación lo que se debe hacer es conectar el cable que da energia al cto, al contacto de la chapa, para que cuando se de el primer contacto, el cto se energice, al estar energizado, se toca el terminal que sale de la base, más una tierra de cualquier lugar y con ello se energiza la salida del tiristor, con ello tambien se alimenta el relé que sera el encargado de dar paso de corriente a algun elemento del auto que tengamos interrumpido, como por ejemplo la bomba de bencina, con todo esto, cuando el conductor detenga el motor y corte el contacto del vehiculo, el cto perdera su corriente y con ello tambien el rele, para dar partida nuevamente se vuelve a repetir la secuencia, das contacto, tocas los terminales correspondientes y vuelta a alimentarse el rele. 
Que de bueno tiene esto, que no requiere un interruptor para activarlo, si no que un discreto terminal colocado en algun lugar estrategico del vehiculo, al alcance de la mano claramente, otra cosa buena es que es automatico, me refiero que no hay necesidad de corta la corriente de manera manual como se hace con los interruptores, si no que solo con cortar completamente el contacto, el cto ya esta inactivo y con ello no se puede hacer partir el vehiculo, por más que se le de partida.

Espero que se entienda cualquier cosa consulta.


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2011)

aaaaaahhhh... ok...

ya entendi.... 

mas bien en lugar de cortar la corriente *da corriente*... ya me queda claro...

Gracias...


----------



## jvildosola (May 12, 2011)

Me llamo la antencion el esquema que muestra edgarbiya, con lo tener conectado el rele a la entrada de corriente del tiristor y la salida a tierra, la verdad es que no lo he probado así, espero a que cuenten si funciona, yo al menos lo tengo de la otra forma y ningun problema hasta ahora. Cuenten, cuenten.



> aaaaaahhhh... ok...
> 
> ya entendi....
> 
> ...


 

Tan simple como eso, bueno disculpa las dos cosas, creo que eso estaria mejor dicho, porque cuando se corta el contacto de la chapa el circuito trabaja como cortacorriente y despues al tocar el terminal, el cto sirve como alimentador del relé
Saludos.








Segun lo que he podido captar creo que así quedaria la cosa, claro que en este cto la salida hacia el rele sigue saliendo del catodo del tiristor, pero lo demás seria lo mismo que ya especificaron


----------



## camarohero (May 12, 2011)

por seguridad del tiristor scr se coloca la bobina de vcc al anodo, sin olvidad el diodo rectificador en contraparalelo


----------



## jvildosola (May 12, 2011)

Con eso el relé quedaria conectado positivo directo a los 12Volt y negativo al tiristor?? y el catodo del tiristor a tierra???, segun lo que aparece en el esquema de edgarbiya, o me equivoco???.

De ser así ?? quiere decir que el circuito que hicimos al inicio que te mostre acá en el foro que tu habias publicado en taringa, presenta detalles??? o es solo por seguridad.

Pregunto todo esto porque yo tengo el cto de la manera original y así lo he instalado minimo en 15 automoviles y hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema con los ususarios.


----------



## jvildosola (May 13, 2011)

Nuevamente acá, camarohero, anoche con el afán de aprender un poco más monte el cto., en la protoboard así como ahora lo tienen expuesto y me lleve la grata sorpresa de que trabajo de maravillas, como dije antes el otro no presenta ningún inconveniente para su utilización, pero para mi que la salida al relé sea con negativo, presenta mayores comodidades para la implementación, sobretodo para instalarle la función Valet, porque es tan simple como conectar otro cable a tierra y de ahí colocar un pequeño interruptor para que al accionarlo el relé trabaje en forma directa sin la necesidad del cto, en caso de que haya que llevar el vehiculo al mecánico o a alguna revisión y no se desee que se conozca el circuito, de la otra manera también se puede, pero para ello se debe proteger la entrada de energía del cto con un diodo a la inversa y así como esta montado ahora, no es necesario.
Durante la mañana creare el cto en pcb y lo pasare a placa, para a la noche probarlo en mi auto.
Saludos y felicitaciones por lo mostrado.


----------



## sony (May 13, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Nuevamente acá, camarohero, anoche con el afán de aprender un poco más monte el cto., en la protoboard así como ahora lo tienen expuesto y me lleve la grata sorpresa de que trabajo de maravillas, como dije antes el otro no presenta ningún inconveniente para su utilización, pero para mi que la salida al relé sea con negativo, presenta mayores comodidades para la implementación, sobretodo para instalarle la función Valet, porque es tan simple como conectar otro cable a tierra y de ahí colocar un pequeño interruptor para que al accionarlo el relé trabaje en forma directa sin la necesidad del cto, en caso de que haya que llevar el vehiculo al mecánico o a alguna revisión y no se desee que se conozca el circuito, de la otra manera también se puede, pero para ello se debe proteger la entrada de energía del cto con un diodo a la inversa y así como esta montado ahora, no es necesario.
> Durante la mañana creare el cto en pcb y lo pasare a placa, para a la noche probarlo en mi auto.
> Saludos y felicitaciones por lo mostrado.


hola jvildosola seria bueno que nos pasaras el diagrama tal como queda para probarlo
ya que por mi zona esta duro esto de los veiculos.
saludos


----------



## jvildosola (May 13, 2011)

Hola Sony, el lunes lo subo, pero en estricto rigor es lo mismo que mostro edgarbiya en su ultimo esquema.
Saludos.


----------



## camarohero (May 14, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Nuevamente acá, camarohero, anoche con el afán de aprender un poco más monte el cto., en la protoboard así como ahora lo tienen expuesto y me lleve la grata sorpresa de que trabajo de maravillas, como dije antes el otro no presenta ningún inconveniente para su utilización, pero para mi que la salida al relé sea con negativo, presenta mayores comodidades para la implementación, sobretodo para instalarle la función Valet, porque es tan simple como conectar otro cable a tierra y de ahí colocar un pequeño interruptor para que al accionarlo el relé trabaje en forma directa sin la necesidad del cto, en caso de que haya que llevar el vehiculo al mecánico o a alguna revisión y no se desee que se conozca el circuito, de la otra manera también se puede, pero para ello se debe proteger la entrada de energía del cto con un diodo a la inversa y así como esta montado ahora, no es necesario.
> Durante la mañana creare el cto en pcb y lo pasare a placa, para a la noche probarlo en mi auto.
> Saludos y felicitaciones por lo mostrado.



Si asi como te digo es perfecto 
Y ai te va algo pon el switch de valet un cable directo al anodo del tiristor y la otra punta del swith a tierra, es asi de simple o si quires al catodo l que es l mismo pero tiene la yotal seguridad de funcionar sin problemas aunque de la otra forma es lo mismo
Sirve para ahorrar cable en caso de poner el switch lejos


----------



## jvildosola (May 14, 2011)

> Y ai te va algo pon el switch de valet un cable directo al anodo del tiristor y la otra punta del swith a tierra, es asi de simple o si quires al catodo l que es l mismo pero tiene la yotal seguridad de funcionar sin problemas aunque de la otra forma es lo mismo
> Sirve para ahorrar cable en caso de poner el switch lejos


 
Gracias Camarohero, así mismo lo hice, durante el día hice el pcb en la oficina y al llegar a casa lo planche en la placa, despues al acido, perforaciones y a soldar los componentes, despues al auto a instalarlo, despues de haberlo probado en casa, hice la misma instalación y quedo todo muy bien, mañana lo saco para colocarlo en una caja decente para dejarlo guardado por si a alguien por ahí le interesa, no dejo los circuitos en mi auto, ya que por ahora y tomando en cuenta la gran cantidad de robos de vehiculos en mi pais, que solo en mi region cuentan 80 al día, en mi sector no se ve tanto de eso, solo los instalo para probarlos y ya esta.
Saludos y gracias por el gran aporte.


----------



## camarohero (May 14, 2011)

que bueno que te ha funcionado bien, estaba seguro que asi seria
pero a decir verdad yo no he hecho un pcb me parece muy facil el circuito
un dia te paso una imagen de como lo acomodo todo, tan pequeno que cabe en tubo termocontraible de 1/2
y ya no necesita caja!!


----------



## jvildosola (May 14, 2011)

> tan pequeno que cabe en tubo termocontraible de 1/2
> y ya no necesita caja!!


 
Me gusta tambien esa idea, he visto algunos circuitos de otros lugares que estan encapsulados así, pero no se si habrá acá de ese material, si lo encuentro seria una solución bastante comoda, ya que buscar cajas a veces es demaciado complicado, y prefiero dejar las cajas para el cto, que tiene anti asalto.


----------



## jvildosola (May 16, 2011)

Camarohero, hoy comple el tubo, todavia no he encapsulado ninguno así y me tiene un poco preocupado el tema de la aislación dentro del tubo, mi consulta es la siguiente, aislaste por separado los componentes?? o solo metiste el cto dentro del tubo y lo sellaste??, me interesaria bastante esa respuesta para ver si lo hago con más seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## camarohero (May 16, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Camarohero, hoy comple el tubo, todavia no he encapsulado ninguno así y me tiene un poco preocupado el tema de la aislación dentro del tubo, mi consulta es la siguiente, aislaste por separado los componentes?? o solo metiste el cto dentro del tubo y lo sellaste??, me interesaria bastante esa respuesta para ver si lo hago con más seguridad.
> 
> Saludos.



mira acomodas todo en la tablilla, luego lo enredas en tape negro y lo metes en el tubo, calienta rapidamente para no quemar nada


----------



## jvildosola (May 17, 2011)

Gracias por el dato, anoche solde los componentes y despues de aislarlos, los meti en el tubo, calente y listo, quedo bastante bien el trabajo, me ahorra bastante trabajo y tambien dinero en placas, cajas, acido y esas cosas.
Se agradece.


----------



## camarohero (May 17, 2011)

si, no era tanto circuito para hacerlo en pcb


----------



## jvildosola (May 17, 2011)

Jejejeje, muy cierto eso, pero es la fuerza de la costumbre, cuando diseño algun circuito, aparte de la protoboard, siempre diseño el pcb, pero en este caso como dices estaba demás, me gusto bastante como quedo, sobretodo porque el tiempo de trabajo, es bastante menor.
Saludos.


----------



## kristhians (May 19, 2011)

hola se les saluda, viendo los comentarios seria bueno que subieran por lo menos una imagen de como te quedo el circuito en el tubo, para ver que tal..... tambien me gustaria saber cual circuito usaste el de edgarbiya, o el que posteo camarohero.....
Saludos.......


----------



## jvildosola (May 19, 2011)

Hola Kristhians, lo que pasa es que edgarbiya, hiso el cto, en base a lo que le explico Camarohero, así que seria un solo cto, ya antes se habia publicado otro, el cual tambien tengo armado. Bueno todos trabajan muy bien. No esta muy clara la foto, pero algo es algo


----------



## orlandoparra77 (May 20, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> este circuito lo postee yo en taringa.net
> pasate por este post, el circuito que yo te recomiendo es el des post #11
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/alarma-anti-car-jacking-34025/
> es mas complejo pero tiene mayor proteccion de los componentes
> luego te paso una foto de como quedan los cortacorrientes hechos de manera profesional



Hola, entonces en definitiva, recomiendas el circuito de masticas, o este?


----------



## jvildosola (May 21, 2011)

Hola orlando, yo he probado los dos circuitos y los dos cumplen la misma función, solo que por una cosa de cantidad de materiales para el mismo objetivo, prefiero el que aparece acá, además con las ultimas recomendaciones que dio camarohero, quedo de maravillas.


----------



## camarohero (May 21, 2011)

jvildosola dijo:


> Hola Kristhians, lo que pasa es que edgarbiya, hiso el cto, en base a lo que le explico Camarohero



me alegra que almenos tu reconozcas el merito de un servidor 

y claro que el que postee en taringa funciona, pero el otro lo perfeccione con el tiempo


----------



## kristhians (Jun 11, 2011)

hola que mas como estas jvildosola,,, perdona la falta de atencion pero me perdi completamente de cual es el que me recomiendas,,,, es que me puse a armar algunos y ahora no se cual es el que me recomiendas..... si no es mucho pedir colocalo aqui a ver si de casualidad es uno que probe.......
gracias de antemano


----------



## jvildosola (Jun 12, 2011)

En la hoja anterior del tema, aparecen unos dibujos dejados por edgarbiya, que le recomendo camarohero, el ultimo dibujo seria el más adecuado, si tienes ese armado, te va a funcionar muy bien, yo tengo de esos y tambien de los esquemas anteriores que hemos publicado y todos andan bien, pero ese ultimo me dio más seguridad por el tipo de conexión.
Saludos.


----------



## JTorx (Sep 30, 2011)

He probado el diseño propuesto y la verdad es que funciona muy bien.
Yo tengo uno diseñado, basado en un operacional en configuración de comparador, pero nunca había utilizado tiristores para este propósito siempre había utilizado transistores.
Sólo echo en falta una función de retardo, es decir que tras quitar el contacto del coche y volverlo a dar, tengas un tiempo que no haga falta rearmar el cortacorrientes (P. Ej. si se cala el coche).
En mi diseño lo resolví con un conjunto RC a la entrada no inversora del operacional, y aquí, modificando levemente el diseño y añadiendo otro conjunto RC en el colector del transistor, he conseguido un retardo de 10s; tiempo más que suficiente para el propósito que se necesita.


----------



## chuygaly (Oct 20, 2011)

Buen dia, soy nuevo en este foro, pero he probado los diferentes diseños de corta corriente por tacto que han puesto y funcionan bien en la tableta de prueba, pero al ponerlo en una placa fenolica universal ya no me funciona porque se activa solo al poner corriente, ¿como puedo corregir este problema? agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 20, 2011)

chuygaly dijo:


> Buen dia, soy nuevo en este foro, pero he probado los diferentes diseños de corta corriente por tacto que han puesto y funcionan bien en la tableta de prueba, pero al ponerlo en una placa fenolica universal ya no me funciona porque se activa solo al poner corriente, ¿como puedo corregir este problema? agradezco su ayuda



Hola Amigo, sube el esquematico que has implementado y asi podremos ayudarte.-


----------



## camarohero (Oct 23, 2011)

JTorx dijo:


> He probado el diseño propuesto y la verdad es que funciona muy bien.
> Yo tengo uno diseñado, basado en un operacional en configuración de comparador, pero nunca había utilizado tiristores para este propósito siempre había utilizado transistores.
> Sólo echo en falta una función de retardo, es decir que tras quitar el contacto del coche y volverlo a dar, tengas un tiempo que no haga falta rearmar el cortacorrientes (P. Ej. si se cala el coche).
> En mi diseño lo resolví con un conjunto RC a la entrada no inversora del operacional, y aquí, modificando levemente el diseño y añadiendo otro conjunto RC en el colector del transistor, he conseguido un retardo de 10s; tiempo más que suficiente para el propósito que se necesita.


postea tu esquema para darme una idea porfavor


----------



## JTorx (Oct 25, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> postea tu esquema para darme una idea porfavor



Perdona que no ponga el esquema pero es que no tengo posibilidad ahora mismo de hacerlo.
A cambio voy a intentar explicarte sobre uno de los esquemas de este hilo.



Si tomamos este esquema que posteó el compañero, habría que añadir en paralelo una resistencia y un condensador al colector de Q1, llevando estos a masa, con los valores precisos para mantener un valor de tensión suficiente que mantega disparado el tiristor aunque no esté alimentado el circuito.


----------



## jvildosola (Oct 25, 2011)

Se entiende bastante bien la idea y se ve muy simple de implementar


----------



## camarohero (Feb 4, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> P. Ej. si se cala el coche.


bueno si el coche se cala basta con que la llave siga estando en la posición 3(ignición) y el cortacorriente no se desactiva


----------



## JTorx (Feb 4, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> bueno si el coche se cala basta con que la llave siga estando en la posición 3(ignición) y el cortacorriente no se desactiva



Exacto, ahí no se desactiva, la cuestión es que en muchos coches para volver a dar al motor de arranque hay que llevar la llave a la posición 0 de contacto quitado.


----------



## JTorx (Feb 4, 2012)

Esta es la pregunta que lanzo, ¿como puedo garantizar la fiabilidad de un SCR que de paso a un relé de 12V?.

De mano he puesto un diodo en bornes de la bobina del relé y he calculado que la corriente que va a circular por el SCR no excede los límites para los que está diseñado .... pero .... como puedo hacer más fiable aún el circuito, como puedo garantizar la fiabilidad del tiristor para reducir la probabilidad de fallo con el tiempo?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## camarohero (Feb 4, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> Exacto, ahí no se desactiva, la cuestión es que en muchos coches para volver a dar al motor de arranque hay que llevar la llave a la posición 0 de contacto quitado.


mmm hace mucho tiempo que no veo uno de esos pero ciertamente es una ayuda ese aditamento


----------



## powerful (Feb 4, 2012)

El que puede fallar con el tiempo es el relé,... los scr soportan varios cientos de voltios entre A-K si le colocaste el diodo eso etenuará el sobreimpulso que se produce cuando pasas  la bobina del relé de ON a OFF,.....como conmutas el relé de On a OFF ,el scr solo te sirve para activar el relé.


----------



## JTorx (Feb 5, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> El que puede fallar con el tiempo es el relé,... los scr soportan varios cientos de voltios entre A-K si le colocaste el diodo eso etenuará el sobreimpulso que se produce cuando pasas  la bobina del relé de ON a OFF,.....como conmutas el relé de On a OFF ,el scr solo te sirve para activar el relé.



Pero no quedaría más estable el circuito si se le añade una resistencia en serie a la bobina del relé, en el lado del cátodo del scr ..... es que busco ante todo fiabilidad y estabilidad, pero no tengo muy claro que tengo que hacer para conseguirlo. La teoría me dice que podría ser así, pero en la práctica es la duda.

Gracias nuevamente por aportar vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## camarohero (Feb 6, 2012)

yo he visto que el circuito que hemos publicado anteriormente funciona por mas de 10 años sin jamas cambiar el relay, solo instalalo con uno bueno.

la primera vez que vi ese cortacorriente fue hace 11 años, instalado en una camioneta que vendi hace 2 meses y aun servia, y yo compre la camioneta con el cortacorriente ya puesto.... te digo porque una vez lo desarme para verlo


----------



## JTorx (Feb 7, 2012)

Este es el diseño que hice yo en el año 98 y que aún hoy sigue funcionando .....
La principal diferencia con este último, que utiliza el SCR, es que yo utilicé un operacional en configuración de comparador y el relé iba integrado en placa, activado este por un transistor.



El problema respecto al que utiliza el SCR es que es más voluminoso y al llevar integrado el relé se me hace menos práctico. Eso sí, la fiabilidad y la estabilidad del circuito está garantizada.

En el montaje con el SCR, tengo dudas que al estar permanentemente la puerta activa por la asociación RC, a la larga falle.


----------



## camarohero (Feb 7, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> En el montaje con el SCR, tengo dudas que al estar permanentemente la puerta activa por la asociación RC, a la larga falle.



la puerta no esta permanentemente activa, si fuera así, al conectarlo se activaria solo


----------



## JTorx (Feb 7, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> la puerta no esta permanentemente activa, si fuera así, al conectarlo se activaria solo



Si que queda activada la puerta permanentemente del SCR, en el momento en el que en el colector del transistor le añades un condensador y una resistencia del mismo modo que le hice yo al circuito anterior cuando se lo apliqué a la entrada no inversora del operacional .... esa es la cuestión, que si eso no afectará a la fiabilidad del SCR.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> Esta es la pregunta que lanzo, ¿como puedo garantizar la fiabilidad de un SCR que de paso a un relé de 12V?.
> 
> De mano he puesto un diodo en bornes de la bobina del relé y he calculado que la corriente que va a circular por el SCR no excede los límites para los que está diseñado .... pero .... como puedo hacer más fiable aún el circuito, como puedo garantizar la fiabilidad del tiristor para reducir la probabilidad de fallo con el tiempo?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



 si usas un TIP106 nunca le pasa nada a tu SCR ademas son duros aguantan bastante ademas es solo un relay a 12 el estaria trabajando a linea 220 tenes que tener cuidado pero ni hay en este caso es 12V y la sobre tension sea del relay o partes del auto no tiene problema ademas usas un PNP siendo que se activa a masa con lo que lo veo dificil que tenga problema el tambien el circuito esta bien


----------



## JTorx (Feb 7, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> si usas un TIP106 nunca le pasa nada a tu SCR ademas son duros aguantan bastante ademas es solo un relay a 12 el estaria trabajando a linea 220 tenes que tener cuidado pero ni hay en este caso es 12V y la sobre tension sea del relay o partes del auto no tiene problema ademas usas un PNP siendo que se activa a masa con lo que lo veo dificil que tenga problema el tambien el circuito esta bien



Pero el TIP106 es un transistor y yo ahí no le veo problema al circuito .... en realidad el problema lo veo en la puerta del SCR .... creo que el valor de las resistencias voy a recalcularlo, pues utilizando el SCR MCR100 o el BRX47, que son los componentes que utilizo, su Igt es de 200µA con una Igm de 1A para t=10µs ...... y eso si le puede afectar, llegando a dejarlo activado permanentemente si me paso de corriente de manera constante.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

me equivoque porque no es P es C = TIC106


----------



## JTorx (Feb 7, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> me equivoque porque no es P es C = TIC106



Tomo nota del dispositivo (muchas gracias por el aporte), pero creo que estamos en las mismas con la corriente de puerta .... Igt=0.2A  ... 

Sería interesante conocer si aplicando una corriente constante en la puerta, inferior a la Igt que da el fabricante, el SCR sufriría daños ... entiendo que si.


----------



## camarohero (Feb 7, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> esa es la cuestión, que si eso no afectará a la fiabilidad del SCR.



pues soy estudiante e instalador de alarmas/sonidos y te puedo decir que puedes confiar totalmente en el circuito


----------



## camarohero (Feb 9, 2012)

Bueno nuevamente con ánimos de avanzar este proyecto realice un circuito prueba donde ya no utilizaría el relay para alimentar la bobina.

1. Medi corriente en el cableado de ignicion

tengo un motor v6 3.8 en un ford mustang
con el carro a rpm normales obvtuve una lectura de 1.8 amperes
a una aceleracion maxima (rpm a 5000) marcaba 3.2 amperes

2. Realize el circuito que anteriormente explique y que edgarvilla posteo pero quite el relay del circuito de manera que la salida seria lo que era la tierra, seleccione el SCR 2n6508 de 25amp, disminui la resistencia de gate

3. Pruebas:
FAIL!
a principio trabajaba bien, no daba problemas. 
sin embargo en un aceleron al maximo el carro se mataba
pienso que es por el cambio de corriente tan repentino en el scr

*Alguna sugerencia??*


----------



## JTorx (Feb 9, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> Bueno nuevamente con ánimos de avanzar este proyecto realice un circuito prueba donde ya no utilizaría el relay para alimentar la bobina.
> 
> 1. Medi corriente en el cableado de ignicion
> 
> ...



Se me ocurren a bote pronto algunas cosas que pueden afectar al circuito:

* Puede ser un problema de temperatura. Quizás mejore poniéndole un disipador al SCR.

* Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que ahora estás manejando una carga inductiva mayor que la de un relé y que ante variaciones de corriente, también estás variando los campos magnéticos y por ende tienes que controlarlo en lo posible. Quizás si le añades un diodo en serie a la carga y una red RC hagas el circuito más estable. 

* Trata de eliminar los ruidos de la alimención y de la puerta del SCR.


----------



## yorshavez (Mar 12, 2012)

saludos....
escribo en este foro porque hace poco quice colocarle un cortacorriente a mi carro, me intereso el tactil por ser mas discreto, venden  el arnes q se une al rele el cual cuesta 180 peso, obio q  se me hiso una gran stafa o demaciado caro, ya que el cual tiene un modulo electronico super chikito y sin chiste, es  alli cuando dije mejor  lo hago yo aprendo, ahorro y si se le ofrese a alguien pues le vendo el modulo mas barato y  termino ganando. realize el ultimo diagrama electronico pero en mi tiendita mas secana de electonica no avian lo dos transistores el mcr 100-4 y el 2N2907 los cuales me sugirieron sustituir por el MCR 100-6 y el BC557,   realice el circuito minuciosamente y en cuanto conecto al positivo y a la tierra fija se energisa el rele, y queda en el aire  el otro cable el que esta antes de la resistencia de 10 K

Mi pregunta es que si me estan fallando las ekivalencias ke me sugirieron o en donde podria estar la falla


----------



## lubeck (Mar 12, 2012)

yo digo que deberia funcionar bien con esos reemplazos...

revisa bien tus conexiones.... debes tener algun error por ahi...


----------



## yorshavez (Mar 12, 2012)

pues ya lo  revise minuciosamente, mañana con el que me a vendido todos los accesorios par ke le de un vistazo ala tablilla y todas las conexiones si me dice que esta bien entonses no se  ke sera


----------



## JTorx (Mar 12, 2012)

Con esas equivalencias el circuito debería funcionar sin problemas.


----------



## camarohero (Mar 13, 2012)

el bc557 tiene el pinout contrario a la mayoria de los transistores to-98

de frente
bc557   (colector-base-emisor)
msp2907(emisor-base-colector)


----------



## yorshavez (Mar 13, 2012)

si,  ya  tenia eso en cuenta lo de Colector base y emisor del bc557
y utilice el diagrama de acontinuacion


----------



## JTorx (Mar 13, 2012)

Utilizaste los mismos valores de los componentes que los del circuito?


----------



## yorshavez (Mar 13, 2012)

utilize resistencias de 10 K, no encontre el mcr 100-4 pero supuestamente funciona igual el mcr 100-6, no encontre el 2n2907  utilice un ekivalente el bc557, el diodo ke utilice fue el 1n4001 y  nada  mas



el circuito en cuanto contecto el positivo y tierra activa el rele, no da chance de conectarlo y aser el contacto tactil



a y el capacitor es de 1.0 uf


----------



## lubeck (Mar 13, 2012)

yo sugiero que si ya revisaste *EXHAUSTIVAMENTE las conexiones incluyendo orientacion de componentes(polaridad) y posicion*.... cambies R3 por una de menor resistencia ( a prueba y error) porque el BC557 tiene mayor ganancia que el 2n2907 y pudiera ser una razon....


----------



## JTorx (Mar 13, 2012)

Comprueba como está polarizado el transistor ..... también pudiera ser que el SCR estuviera mal, pues cuando fallan se quedan conduciendo.


----------



## yorshavez (Mar 13, 2012)

listo ya  quedo cambie el transistor BC557 por un MPSA56 y  jalo inmediatamente, muchas veces las equivalencias no son tan iguales como uno  espera... 

y ahora traigo otro proyecto a realizar como lo menciono jvildosola en otro  foro y es la aplicacion de un celular para interrumpir el funcionamiento del auto, aunke en su proyecto no menciono exactamente cual optoacoplar utilizo, viene  una foto poco visible en donde usa el optoacoplador PC817 mas no aclara que ese se utilice, yo no lo  aye utilizare el pc123 espero  y funcione 




jvildosola dijo:


> Se entiende bastante bien la idea y se ve muy simple de implementar



http://www.conducechile.cl/sitio/foro/ruedas/circuito-cortacorriente-ultimos-pasos/

alli se encuentra el link de donde vie  esa informacion



lo interesante  es  que es el mismo diagrama del cortacorrientes tactil, solo ay que hacer los cambios en el rele de N/A a N/C, y en donde se ase el tacto se incluye el optoacoplaador y el celular a la salida del vibrador del celular,   unos  ajustes a la alimentacion del celular y su encendido y vuala


----------



## jvildosola (Mar 30, 2012)

Efectivamente el opto utilizado es un pc 817, lo que pasa es que en el pais no existen de otros y de todas maneras me ha resultado bastante bien con ese opto, de todas maneras el circuito se podria mejorar bastante con un temporizador para que no se apaque el cto apenas entre la llamada, con el temporizador en caso de que alguien llamara equivocado al numero, tendrias la posibilidad de anular el cto.


----------



## OsoElectronico (Abr 8, 2012)

"chuygaly 
Fecha de Ingreso: octubre-2011
Ubicación: Torreon Mexico
Mensajes: 1	Buen dia, soy nuevo en este foro, pero he probado los diferentes diseños de corta corriente por tacto que han puesto y funcionan bien en la tableta de prueba, pero al ponerlo en una placa fenolica universal ya no me funciona porque se activa solo al poner corriente, ¿como puedo corregir este problema? agradezco su ayuda"

Hola, soy nuevo también aqui, saludos a todos ...estaba leyendo el post anterior y a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, he utilizado el circuito que aqui han presentado ustedes con 2N2907 y MCR100. Me funcionó bien el protoboard pero lo puse en tabilla y ya nó funciona, (utilize una tabilla tipo universal pre-perforada) se dispara en cuanto conecto el voltaje de la fuente. Inclusive le desconecté el condesador que va entre base y emisor (1 uF) y hace lo mismo... 

Veo que el post anterior nó se le dió seguimiento....

Alguien pudiese darme sugerencias? Gracias de antemano...


----------



## camarohero (Abr 8, 2012)

OsoElectronico dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo también aqui, saludos a todos ...estaba leyendo el post anterior y a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, he utilizado el circuito que aqui han presentado ustedes con 2N2907 y MCR100. Me funcionó bien el protoboard pero lo puse en tabilla y ya nó funciona, (utilize una tabilla tipo universal pre-perforada) se dispara en cuanto conecto el voltaje de la fuente. Inclusive le desconecté el condesador que va entre base y emisor (1 uF) y hace lo mismo...
> 
> Veo que el post anterior nó se le dió seguimiento....
> 
> Alguien pudiese darme sugerencias? Gracias de antemano...



lo que pasa es que se activa porque el transistor pnp esta mal conectado o esta danado


----------



## OsoElectronico (Abr 9, 2012)

hola camaroh gracias por la respuesta...crees q se haya dañado por el calor de la soldadura,? he revisado el circuito y estoy seguro q esta bien conectado y sin problemas de corto por soldadura...estoy usando un cautín pequeño de 30W....el circuito funcionaba perfectamente en protob...la unica modif con respecto al circuito Original de ustedes es q le puse un LED q va del Catodo del SCR a tierra para visualizar mejor su funcionamiento..como digo funcionaba bien ...  any thoughts? Saludos


----------



## JTorx (Abr 9, 2012)

OsoElectronico dijo:


> hola camaroh gracias por la respuesta...crees q se haya dañado por el calor de la soldadura,? he revisado el circuito y estoy seguro q esta bien conectado y sin problemas de corto por soldadura...estoy usando un cautín pequeño de 30W....el circuito funcionaba perfectamente en protob...la unica modif con respecto al circuito Original de ustedes es q le puse un LED q va del Catodo del SCR a tierra para visualizar mejor su funcionamiento..como digo funcionaba bien ...  any thoughts? Saludos



Porque no compruebas con el polímetro los valores que te da cada parte del circuito.
Yo aislaría la parte del transistor con la del SCR y mediría valores a la salida del transistor.
Si este está saturado nada más conectar el circuito a la alimentación, comenzaría a buscar el fallo por ahí, pero si por el contrario no se así y se satura cuando actuas sobre la base de este... piensa que donde puedes tener problemas es en la parte del SCR.
Normalmente cuando fallan los SCR, estos se quedan conduciendo.


----------



## OsoElectronico (Abr 9, 2012)

JTorx dijo:


> Porque no compruebas con el polímetro los valores que te da cada parte del circuito.
> Yo aislaría la parte del transistor con la del SCR y mediría valores a la salida del transistor.
> Si este está saturado nada más conectar el circuito a la alimentación, comenzaría a buscar el fallo por ahí, pero si por el contrario no se así y se satura cuando actuas sobre la base de este... piensa que donde puedes tener problemas es en la parte del SCR.
> Normalmente cuando fallan los SCR, estos se quedan conduciendo.



si,   lo q pasa es q queria evitar desarmar todo y tener q recalentar las piezas de nuevo pero creo que no me quedara remedio mas q des-soldar...de todos modos voy a conseguir piezas nuevas para probar de otra vez, ahorita no tengo otras piezas, las pedire x correo...porque crees que el SCR es mas probable de fallar? solo ha manejado la bibina del relevador, estos SCR son de .8 Amp no és mucho pero no creo que la bobina del rele se acerque a eso, lo que si medi en el proto fue la corriente de Colector a Gate, andaba en 20 mA me parece con la resistencia de 1K, probe con otras resistencias también....yo intuitivamente pense que era el transistor mas probable a fallar...

Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Abr 9, 2012)

OsoElectronico dijo:


> con la resistencia de 1K




he alli el problema, creo
esa resitencia debe de ser de 10k

Saludos


----------



## OsoElectronico (Abr 10, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> he alli el problema, creo
> esa resitencia debe de ser de 10k
> 
> Saludos



mm si tienes razon ..porque use de 1K?  encontre varios diagramas, y alguno de ellos usa de 1K eso paso creo...tal vez de dañó uno de los semiconductores..los removere de la placa a ver q paso, de todos modos 20 mA no creo q sea para haberlos dañado ; aqui están las especificaciones de estos dispositivos :

 Datos Transist  2N2907A 
    Ic max = 600 mA
    Ib max = 200 mA

Datos MCR100-8
Peak Gate Current    IGM           0.1 Amp
On-State RMS Current IT(RMS)   0.8 Amp at tc = 85 OC (grados cent)

  si se dañaron pues q mas puedo hacer..asi son los errores en electronica, se queman los circuitos cuando uno hace pend..
en fin, bueno, aprovechando q estás fresco en electrónica te preguntare como funciona el condensador de Q1, ¿porque esta asi la polaridad (Pos a Emisor, Neg a Base) no le capto muy bien...es porque le ayuda a quedarse encendido?
  Gracias y Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Abr 10, 2012)

bueno esa es una red snubber que disene para eliminar interferencias del tacto, como la estatica de las alfombras en los carros, cables de alta potencia cercanos, etc, etc


----------



## alan11gl (Abr 4, 2013)

Buenas!!

He realizado el corta corriente en tablilla probado e instaldo en una blazer, el circuito funciona al 100%, la manera en que lo instale es que corte una de las entradas al relevador del switch de encendido y esa fue la salida del relevador del corta corriente puese el pulsador en un tornillo escodido en la cosola y la lo mande a las masa del automovil para hacer el puente tactil, funciono muy bien solo que al dia siguiente el amigo al que se lo instale me dice que dandole unas 3 veces al switch sin hacer el puente con los dedos del sensor a masa el auto logra arrrancar, como que el modulo se logra energizar o se que activado no lo se.

¿Que pueda estar ocurriendo? ¿Se habra dañado el scr? cabe mencionar que el modulo lo deje einstalado en la consola debajo del tablero y le puse silicon y lo encinte con cinta aluminio.

saludos, gracias!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 4, 2013)

Amigo sube el esquema!!.-


----------



## camarohero (Abr 6, 2013)

con cinta aluminio? eso no se hace!
probablemente no cortaste el cable adecuado, segun recuerdo en las blazer debes cortar el cable ROSA, pero depende del año, si nos proporcionas mas datos te puedo ayudar mejor


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 4, 2013)

Se que esta muy atrasada mi respuesta, pero quería hacer un comentario al problema de activación que tenia el forero y es que a mi también en algunos casos me ha sucedido y esto lo solucione, integrando un condensador de 0.01uf entre positivo y negativo, lo más cerca posible del circuito. Espero que si a alguien más le ha pasado, le sirva la solución.


----------

